# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητα Παιχνιδάκια Αttempt #1

## Savage

Αυτή Είναι Η Πρώτη Μου Προσπάθεια Να Φτιάξω Παιχνιδάκια Για Τον Πασχάλη Με Πολύ Πολύ Μικρό Κόστος Και Σε Πολύ Λίγο Χρόνο..!!!
H Διαδικασία Είναι Πέρα Απο Απλή, Και Τα Υλικά Θα Τα Βρείτε Σχετικά Εύκολα. Φαντασία Να Έχετε Και Θα Εκπλαγείτε Με Το Αποτέλεσμα  :Happy:  Περιμένω Και Την Γνώμη Σας Και Οποισδήποτε Θέλει Κάποια Περαιτέρω Πληροφορία Μπορεί Να Μου Στείλει Μήνυμα  :Sign0008: 
Πλέον Μια Νύφη Μας Μένει Να Βρούμε Και Τι Στον Κόσμο!!!!!  ::

----------


## ninos

Παναγιώτη πολύ ωραία τα παιχνιδάκια σου  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Λες και ειναι επαγγελματικα μιλαμ εεε δεν παιζονται χεχεχε... :Jumping0045:

----------


## ria

παναγιωτη ειναι υπεροχα εχω παθει πλακα ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω και γω αλλα αυτα ειναι πανεμορφα λες και ειναι αγοραστα..αν θες στειλε μου ενα πμ για την ευρεση των υλικων που χρησιμοποιησες και τι ειδους υλικο ακριβως ειναι ..φοβερη δουλεια και ο πασχαλης κουκλος δεν το συζητω..(με το καλο να βρειτε και νυφουλα)

----------


## Antigoni87

πω πω!! είναι πανέμορφα, μπράβο! κ όντως μοιάζουν αγοραστα!! οι χοντρές είναι ξύλινες η πλαστικες;; φτιάξε κ αλλα! :Jumping0045:

----------


## Sissy

Τα παιχνίδια που κατασκεύασες Παναγιώτη είναι πανέμορφα!  :Happy: 
....το θέμα είναι πως τα υλικά τα οποία χρησιμοποίησες πιστεύω πως ότι είναι τα ακατάλληλα για πουλιά. Εννοώ ότι τα χρώματα στις κορδέλες δεν πρέπει να είναι φυτικά, επίσης τα αυτά τα μαλακά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πλαστικά μέρη εγώ δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα.

----------


## Savage

Οι Κορδέλες Δεν Μπορώ Να Ξέρω Αν Είναι Απο Φυτικά Χρώματα Καθώς Δεν Μπορώ Να Βρω Κάπου Στην Συσκευασία Απο Τι Υλικά Είναι Φτιαγμένες :/ Αν Υπάρχει Μεγάλος Κίνδυνος Μπορώ Για Να Είμαι Σιγουρος Να Ψαξω Να Βρώ Κορδέλες Απο Φυτικό Χρώμα  :winky: 

 Τώρα Για Τα Κομματάκια, Δεν Είναι Απο Πλαστικό Καθ'ότι Αποφεύγω Κάθε Τι Πλαστικό Σε Παιχνίδι, Είναι Αφρόδες Μάζα Όπως Το Αφρολέξ Πολύ Κοντά Στο Υλικό Που Χρησιμοποιείται Στις Σανίδες Στο Κολυμβητήριο, Είναι Αδιάβροχο Και Επιπλέει Στο Νερο, Δεν Μυρίζει Πλαστικό, Δεν Ξεβάφει (Ούτε Με Ασετόν, Ούτε Με Οινόπνευμα, Ούτε Με Βενζίνη), Και Πολύ Δύσκολα Θρυμματίζεται Παρα Μόνο Σκίζεται Σε Σχετικά Μεγάλα Κομμάτια Που Τα Θέτει Δύσκολο Να Καταποθούν. 

Κάτι Περισσότερο Δεν Μπορώ Να Παρατηρήσω Για Να Σου Πω, Έχω Κάνει Όλα Τα Πειράματα Που Μπορούσα Να Σκεφτώ Για Το Αν Είναι Ασφαλή Ή Όχι :/

Επίσης Σύμφωνα Με Το Παρόν Άρθρο: http://www.cockatiels.org/main/artic...ys-whats-safe/
Μέχρι Και Μία Απλή Αλυσίδα Παιχνιδιού Μπορεί Να Αποβεί Μοιραία :/

Πως Μπορώ Να Ξέρω Τώρα Τι Θα Πρέπει Να Κάνω;

----------


## Sissy

Πριν τρία χρόνια η μυτούλα του Μάριου είχε σφηνωθεί (στο ελάχιστο κενό που υπάρχει) στον κρίκο μιας αλυσιδούλας παιχνιδιού, ευτυχώς έτυχε και ήμουν σπίτι γιατί αλλιώς δεν ξέρω πόσο θα άντεχε από τις απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες που έκανε να ξεφύγει. Από τότε χρησιμοποιώ μόνο δερμάτινα ή βαμβακερά κορδόνια.
 Όσο για τα όμορφα παιχνίδια σου, η γνώμη μου είναι να βράσεις αυτές τις κορδέλες (σε νερό με λίγο ξύδι) για να φύγουν ότι χρώματα είναι να βγουν εκεί και όχι στο στόμα του πουλιού...  :Happy:

----------


## Savage

Ωωωω Σ'ευχαριστώ Πολύ..!!!!! Δεν Το Ήξερα Αυτό Το Κολπάκι Για Τις Κορδέλες!! Θα Τις Βράσω Άμεσα Για Να Είμαι Σίγουρος  :winky:

----------


## moutro

Πανέμορφα είναι μπράβο!!! Περιμενουμε τα επόμενα!!!

----------


## lilith

ααα τελεια παιχνιδιαααα!!!
μπορεις να μου στειλεις με πμ σε παρακαλώ τι χρησιμοποίησες σε υλικά και από που τα πήρες???

----------


## maria-karolina

Παναγιώτη πολύ όμορφα τα παιχνιδάκια σου! Αυτό που ήθελα να σου πω εόναι οτι τα ίδια ακριβώς υλικά (από μεγάλο κατάστημα παιχνιδιών κτλ δεν τα πήρες :winky:  τα αγόρασα κι εγώ και έφτιαξα πανέμορφα παιχνίδια τα οποία κρέμασα στο κλουβί του κοκατίλ μου και όταν κάποια στιγμή χρειάστηκε να τον πάω στο γιατρό και πήρα το κλουβί, μόλις τα έιδε ο γιατρός μου έιπε, αυτά τα βγάζεις αμέσως! Είναι πολύ εύκολο για το ράμφος του παπαγάλου να κόψει κομματάκι και να το καταπιεί και τότε θα έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα! Στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ γιατί πραγματικά μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολύ όμορφα παιχνίδια με αυτά, και τα είχε λατρέψει κιόλας ο ΒΑγγελάκης μου αλλά δεν το ρίσκαρα και τα έβγαλα! Απλά σου λέω τη δική μου εμπειρία κι εσύ αποφασίζεις! Πάντως είναι πανέμορφα, έκανες πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## Savage

Καλημέρα Σε Όλους Σας..!!! Αρχικά, Ευχαριστώ Όλα Τα Παιδιά Για Τα Καλά Σας Λόγια, Όπως Και Να Το Κάνεις Σε Τέτοια Θέματα Οι Κοπέλες Είναι Πάντα Πιο Δημιουργικές Και Με Περισσότερη Φαντασία Απο Εμάς  :winky: 

Μιάς Λοιπόν Και Η Επιτυχία Ξεπέρασε Κάθε Μου Προσδοκία (Χαχαχχαχαχα Τρομάρα Μου!!!  :: ) Kαι Επειδή Πολλά Παιδιά Μου Ζητήσατε Λεπτομέριες, Σας Παραθέτω Με Εικόνες Ένα Ένα Τα Υλικά Που Χρησιμοποίησα  :winky: 

Αρχικά Έψαξα Να Βρώ Σπάγγο Βαμβακερό Ο Οποίος Όμως Να Είναι Αρκετά Ανθεκτικός Και Κοστίζει 0,99 Λεπτά:



  Έπειτα Θέλησα Να Βρώ Κομματάκια Για Να Το Διακοσμήσω Τα Οποία Όμως Δέν Ήθελα Να Είναι Ούτε Πλαστικά Τα Οποία Δεν Συμπαθώ Καθόλου Ούτε Όμως Και Σε Στυλ Κυβάκια Ξύλινα Καθώς Έτσι Καλογυαλισμένα Που Τα Βλέπω Δεν Μπορώ Να Ξέρω Αν Τρώγοντας Τα Θρυμματίζονται Πράγμα Που Για Μένα Προσωπικά Θα Ήθελα Να Το Αποφύγω Λόγω Πιθανής Κατάποσης Με Την Έννοια Ότι  Αν Καταποθεί Δεν Θα Μπορεί Να Αφοδευθεί Καθ'ότι Κατά 90% Το Ξύλο Γδέρνει Και Σχίζει Εσωτερικά Τα Όργανα Του Ζώου. Έτσι Λοιπόν Ψάχνοντας Βρήκα Τα Εξής Παιχνιδάκια Τα Οποία Λόγω Της Φθηνής Του Τιμής Θέλησα Να Αγοράσω Έτσι Ώστε Να Πειραματιστώ Με Κατα Πόσο Θα Είναι Ασφαλή Για Τον Πασχάλη. Επίσεις Όπως Είπα Και Πρίν Είναι Αφρόδες Μάζα Όπως Το Αφρολέξ Πολύ Κοντά Στο Υλικό Που Χρησιμοποιείται Στις Σανίδες Στο Κολυμβητήριο, Είναι Αδιάβροχο Και Επιπλέει Στο Νερο, Δεν Μυρίζει Πλαστικό, Δεν Ξεβάφει (Ούτε Με Ασετόν, Ούτε Με Οινόπνευμα, Ούτε Με Βενζίνη), Και Πολύ Δύσκολα Θρυμματίζεται Παρα Μόνο Σκίζεται Και Μάλιστα Με Πολύ Μεγάλη Προσπάθεια Το Κατάφερα Σε Σχετικά Μεγάλα Κομμάτια Που Τα Θέτει Δύσκολο Να Καταποθούν Με 2,99 Ευρώ: 



Μετά Έψαξα Για Λίγο Σπάγγο Πράγμα Εύκολο Κιόλας Λόγω Της Καθαράς Δευτέρας Με 0,99 Λεπτά  :winky: 



Λίγα Κουδουνάκια Με 0,50 Λεπτά:



Και Τέλος Κορδέλες Με 0,50 Λεπτά, Τις Οποίες Θα Χρειαστεί Να Βράσετε Σε Λιγο Νερο Και Ξύδι Σε Περίπτωση Πού Δεν Είναι Φυτικά Τα Χρώματα Συμβουλή Της Σίσσης Όπου Είναι Κατι Που Δεν Ήξερα Και Την Ευχαριστώ Πολύ:





Μαρία-Καρολίνα Ναι, Απο Το Μεγαλύτερο Κατάστημα Παιχνιδιών Τα Πήρα Στο Τμήμα Της Χειροτεχνίας  :winky:  Και Έχει Δίκιο Ο Γιατρός Σε Αυτό Που Είπε Και Σε Συμβούλεψε, Απλά Όπως Άναφέρει Και Το Άρθρο Που Δημοσίευσα Σε Ένα Απο Τα Προηγούμενα Post Μου, Κάθε Πουλί Είναι Ένας Διαφορετικός Χαρακτήρας Και Μπορεί Να Τραυματιστεί Με Το Οτιδήποτε :/ Και Αυτό Είναι Μια Μεγάλη Αλήθεια Δυστυχως. Εγώ Έχω Βάσεις Για Να Στηρίζεται Ξύλινες Όπως Φαίνεται Και Στις Φώτογραφίες Στο Πρώτο Μου Post Και Ας Είμαι Ανήσυχος Κάθε Φορά Που Κάθετε Και Τα Ξεφλουδίζει, Δεν Θα Μπορούσα Με Τιποτα Να Το έχω Σε Πλάστικές Βάσεις :/
Επίσεις, Δεν Κόβει Σε Κομματάκια Οτιδήποτε Έχει Και Ασχολείται, Το Κάνει Μονάχα Στο Ξύλο, Σε Χαρτί Α4 Εκτυπωτικό Που Τον Πιάνει Παράνοια Να Το Κάνει Χιλιάδες Κομματάκια Όπως Επίσεις Και Σε Ζυμαρικά..!!!
Δεν Μπορώ Να Σας Διαβεβαιώσω Το Κατά Πόσο Είναι Ασφαλή Τα Κομματάκια Που Το Διακόσμησα, Δεν Είμαι Ο Καθ'ότι Αρμόδιος Να Δώσω Μία Τόσο Σημαντική Απάντηση. Προσωπικά Όμως Έχω Δοκιμάσει Κάθε Είδους Πείραμα :/
Απλά Σας Τα Παραθέτω Έτσι Ώστε Να Μπορέσετε Και Εσείς Να Τα Αγοράσετε Και Κάνετε Τα Δικά Σας Πειράματα Πάνω Σε Αυτά Και Να Βγάλετε Και Εσείς Τα Δικά Σας Συμπεράσματα Έτσι Ώστε Να Έχουμε όλοι Μας Όσο Το Δυνατόν Περισσότερες Γνώμες  :winky:

----------


## Sissy

> .....επίσης τα αυτά τα μαλακά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πλαστικά μέρη εγώ δεν θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα.


...αφού αυτή την άποψη είχε και ο κτηνίατρος όπως ανέφερε η Μαρία Καρολίνα, καλύτερα να τα αφαιρέσεις αυτά τα παιχνίδια.
Μπορεί να είναι πανέμορφα αλλά δεν κάνουν για πουλιά. Επίσης όταν χρησιμοποιείς κορδέλες (με φυτικά χρώματα βαμμένες ή όχι) φρόντισε να δένεις κόμπο (χαμηλά στο τελείωμα) τις άκρες τους διότι όταν αρχίσουν να ξεφτίζουν οι κλωστούλες γίνονται πολύ επικίνδυνες (μπλέκονται τα δαχτυλάκια τους εύκολα και μπορεί να κοπούν)

----------


## eva_jovi

Πολύ όμορφα μπραβο σου!

----------


## Anestisko

Παναγιώτη πολύ ωραία τα παιχνιδάκια σου

----------

